# PuppetsWar Enforcer Battlewalker



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

There's a few things I'm not fond of, like the legs and feet are a bit too skinny, and the canopy looks much better than the head option, but overall it's not bad. Once again, they come with pre drilled holes for magnetising.

PuppetsWar Enforcer Battlewalker.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I like the small head, makes it look more hulking, the canopy is very ED209 from robo cop, but overall a nice mini and the pre drilled magnet holes is very consumer friendly


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Using the head I could see this as a Decimator stand-in/ conversion.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

It would be a good base for a Helbrute conversion.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

scscofield said:


> It would be a good base for a Helbrute conversion.


want to talk about good helbrute conversion base? stick warjack arms and legs on a dreadnought body. I held one of my custom conversion up to a helbrute once, they looked shockingly similar.

as for this model, I'm slightly unsure, I'm having 'size issues ' with this one and don't know how it would look without something to compare it ot. even just a paint pot or a quarter would help, much less a model.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I really like this with the head, with the canopy I'm not a huge fan but it's got good detail, possibility and bulk in all the right places, plus it actually looks like it could move which is always good! (looking at you Dreadnaughts!)


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Using the canopy it has a passing resemblaqnce to the mech in Avatar, its not bad, not too ground breaking either, could be a good stand in for mechanicum units too .


----------

